

How to convert PDF files to ePub files to read on your iPad with iBooks - one010101
http://www.simplehelp.net/2010/04/05/how-to-convert-pdf-files-to-epub-files-to-read-on-your-ipad-with-ibooks/

======
dpapathanasiou
Calibre tends to do pdf to epub conversion as a series of png image files (one
per page).

While that makes the resulting epub file viewable, you lose the ability to
zoom the text or search for words, etc.

A better solution is to go pdf -> html or pdf -> text, then use Sigil
(<http://code.google.com/p/sigil/>) to make an epub file.

------
siong1987
why not using GoodReader? <http://www.goodiware.com/goodreader.html>

I can easily justify myself to pay 99cents to save myself hassles on
converting pdf files into ePub files.

~~~
kevbin
I haven't had good success making epubs from PDFs (especially technical books
w/ lots of diagrams, pictures, etc.) using Calibre. I like Papers, which does
a pretty good job organizing, syncing, and displaying PDFs on the Mac, iPhone,
and iPad.

<http://mekentosj.com/papers/iphone/>

------
ivanzhao
Quite difficult UI for Calibre.

------
krav
Useful, thank you.

